
Extending Backpropagation to Functional Programs - groar
https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.13768
======
groar
This paper titled "Backpropagation in the Simply Typed Lambda-calculus with
Linear Negation" describes how to generalize the backpropagation algorithm
used for computational graphs (like in PyTorch or TF) to the simply-typed
lambda calculus augmented with a notion of linear negation.

By relying on conceptual tools originating from Linear Logic, the authors
prove the correctness of the transformation and its time efficiency.

